# Hedgehogs and tea...



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Pindsvin is obsessed with tea. Crazy obsessed. Tries-to-get-in-my-mug-of-tea kind of obsessed.
I always knew he liked the smell from when I was drinking it with him just sitting on my lap, but I had a dog with an eye infection and was using it to clear it up, and he was clambering into the container purring.

How bad is tea for hedgehogs?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would guess it depends on the tea. I was talking to another person on here...last week? Wanting to know if tea could be beneficial for hedgehogs. The only information I have (and it's not personal experience) is the benefits it can have with birds (article in my most recent bird magazine). At the very least, caffeine is probably a no-no, but past that...it probably wouldn't hurt, just hard to tell! You could look into the benefits different kinds of tea have for other animals (birds, dogs, etc.) and see if there's anything that's not really a medicating-type tea, but more of an "immune boosting" or something similar that he could have for a special treat once in awhile. I remember the article mentioning that rose & rose hip can help the immune system, with the vitamin C in it. I could look up some of the others if you'd like, too!


----------



## kirstie1988 (Oct 10, 2013)

just wondered what made you call your hedgehog pindsvin? im in norway and the word for hedgehog here in pinnsvin! Very similar


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Kinda amused we have two tea threads active at the same time. If you haven't seen the other thread, it looks like you can let your hedgehog drink the herbal camomile or mint teas, but keep him out of the green or black teas so he doesn't get dosed with caffeine.


----------

